# Does anybody ever get complimentary messages anymore in the app?



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

When I first started driving around 2016 I would get at least 1 message per month. 
I gave the same service as I do now.
I haven't received anything in over a year. 
Nothing in the badge department as well.
Don't get me wrong I couldn't care less about the badges, but the messages were kinda cool. 
Just curious.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> When I first started driving around 2016 I would get at least 1 message per month.
> I gave the same service as I do now.
> I haven't received anything in over a year.
> Nothing in the badge department as well.
> ...


My last one was 2 Weeks ago, before that 9 Months ago.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I still get clean car/good driver badges on Lyft, my last compliment was back January, picked up a pax at the airport, he had a walker and a small suitcase, when I dropped him off, I helped him get his suitcase inside, he tipped me $40 cash, later I had a compliment for the trip


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't seem to be getting badges...I think the option isn't displayed in a prominent place in the rider app when the trip ends. I get a message once in a blue moon.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I think these images will suffice as an answer.


----------

